# How to bind multiple interfaces



## Woden27 (Feb 17, 2022)

Hello happy BSD people!

I have a question regarding binding multiple NICs.
I've got a server with 4 NICs . Under Linux I can bound them together in this way :


```
TYPE="Ethernet"
BOOTPROTO="none"
NAME="em1"
DEVICE="em1"
ONBOOT="yes"
SLAVE=yes
USERCTL=no
MASTER=bond0

TYPE=Ethernet
BOOTPROTO=none
NAME=em2
DEVICE=em2
ONBOOT=yes
USERCTL=no
MASTER=bond0
SLAVE=yes

DEVICE=bond0
ONBOOT=yes
IPADDR="203.1.1.4"
PREFIX="26"
GATEWAY="203.1.1.1"
DNS1="127.0.0.1"
BONDING_OPTS="mode=0 miimon=100"

 sudo systemctl restart network
watch -n .1 cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0
```

What about FreeBSD?

And, do you think I can have benefits in using NICs with round robin instead of a single one?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 17, 2022)

Link Aggregation and Failover
lagg(4)


----------



## zsolt (Feb 17, 2022)

Bridge


----------

